# size and weight comparison for 5 months old beardies.



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm really interested to see the general size and weight of 5 month old baby bearded dragons. this thread is prompted by the recent thread regarding 2 18 month old beardies being kept together, one of which was around 90g and the other 200g

Can we have length in a nose to vent measurement as my dragon doesn't have a full tail, and there are others out there in the same position.

My Dragon is a male citrus from fire and ice, he hatched around the middle of June, making him 5 months old, he's 6.5 inches nose to vent and weighed in at 228g today.

please visit my albums or my petsaretop page for pictures.

I'm looking forward to seeing others.

Kay.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

no-one?


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

At 5 Months, my male was 182g and 15" in length Snout to tail, so probably about 8" STV


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Also can you link me to the thread of the 2 18 month beardy comparison, thanks


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Rthompson said:


> At 5 Months, my male was 182g and 15" in length Snout to tail, so probably about 8" STV


8" stv, thats a lot longer than mine, so he would have been quite skinny for the weight.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

I may have that wrong, 15" STL would probably leave him at 5/6" STV


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

At 10 months he is 20" STL and 373g, 9" STV


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Rthompson said:


> At 10 months he is 20" STL and 373g, 9" STV



Cheers! I'll come back to this thread in 5 months time and see how mine compares!


----------



## john.r 1 (Jun 5, 2011)

mine was born june 1st 2011 , fire and ice uk , so just over 5 months

name - killer 
18 1/2 long 
10 " tail
8" 1/2 snout to vent 
439 grams in weight
citrus leatherback


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh he's a big boy!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

very nice, same breeder as well. mine is quite petite actually in comparison with some of the other fire and ice. i think i need to change things around with feeding and lights maybe, he's gone off me a little lately as well, going very dark when i'm around and nice and bright when he's left to his own devices, so something is getting him down.


----------



## john.r 1 (Jun 5, 2011)

what age do they stop growing ??


----------



## john.r 1 (Jun 5, 2011)

kirsten said:


> very nice, same breeder as well. mine is quite petite actually in comparison with some of the other fire and ice. i think i need to change things around with feeding and lights maybe, he's gone off me a little lately as well, going very dark when i'm around and nice and bright when he's left to his own devices, so something is getting him down.


i asked mark for a big one and he said this one would be the biggest , he had to seperate it from the other ones that were born the same time cause it was double the size of them ,and put it in with some that were born earlier from a different clutch 

when the clocks went back did you change the dragons lights so they went back aswell ?? i only ask cause i did and it has messed him up a bit , not eating in the morning now , starts eating at 11 -12 . his lights go on at 5am and 0ff at 7 pm , he is starting to fall asleep about 6 pm which would be 7 before clocks went back . i have phoned mark for about the 100th time he must be getting fed up with me now , and he said i should of left the clocks , so when they go forward i wont be touching them


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

john.r 1 said:


> i asked mark for a big one and he said this one would be the biggest , he had to seperate it from the other ones that were born the same time cause it was double the size of them ,and put it in with some that were born earlier from a different clutch
> 
> when the clocks went back did you change the dragons lights so they went back aswell ?? i only ask cause i did and it has messed him up a bit , not eating in the morning now , starts eating at 11 -12 . his lights go on at 5am and 0ff at 7 pm , he is starting to fall asleep about 6 pm which would be 7 before clocks went back . i have phoned mark for about the 100th time he must be getting fed up with me now , and he said i should of left the clocks , so when they go forward i wont be touching them



I had left the lights, as i'd totally forgotten, but now mine has moved vivs, and got a new timer, which is playing up oddly. so i'm going to have a play around with all that sort of thing and sort it out. do you follow the same feeding routine? as in constant supply?


----------



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

John your beardie is a big fella...marks dragons are amazing and the biggest ive seen!!!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think you can beat Mark for Beardies, the mans knowledge is unrivaled and I've seen pictures of his females, BIG girls weighing in excess of 1100g


----------



## john.r 1 (Jun 5, 2011)

. do you follow the same feeding routine? as in constant supply?[/QUOTE]


ive not heard of this feeding routine ! what is it ,

i feed , roach, morio, wax worms , pachnoda , locust  and florets crispy salad with some extra veg 

roach , morio he eats every day
wax worms every other day 
locust he eats every now and again i try him most days but doesnt like them as much
pachnoda once a week or every 2 weeks 
he doesnt seem to eat much veg 

i dont really have a routine i just try to give him a bit of all the live foods listed above expect the pachnoda ,and put veg / salad every day
he has put on 20 - 30 grams on in weight each week since i got him on 25th september and grown 1 1/2 inch


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

john.r 1 said:


> . do you follow the same feeding routine? as in constant supply?



ive not heard of this feeding routine ! what is it ,

i feed , roach, morio, wax worms , pachnoda , locust  and florets crispy salad with some extra veg 

roach , morio he eats every day
wax worms every other day 
locust he eats every now and again i try him most days but doesnt like them as much
pachnoda once a week or every 2 weeks 
he doesnt seem to eat much veg 

i dont really have a routine i just try to give him a bit of all the live foods listed above expect the pachnoda ,and put veg / salad every day
he has put on 20 - 30 grams on in weight each week since i got him on 25th september and grown 1 1/2 inch

image[/QUOTE]


mine likes locusts and morios best, so although i've offered him a HUGE variety, these are the ones he prefers and refuses others. he eats salad really well and I rotate between florets crispy and plain spring greens. i occasionally offer crickets, but i hate them and he doesn't seem keen and i don't offer wax worms. i just got out of habit of buying them. i refresh the salad in the morning, and keep him topped up with live food all day. mine was 93g when i got him 4.9.2011 and weighed 228g on the 9th of this month.










this picture is him looking his best, although colour varies massively depending on his mood.


----------

